# Spec-V said to have 510KW/690HP



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

According to autralian Drive, the Spec-V will have no less than 690 horses to play with. No wonder it can lap the Nürburgring in 7'25 or so.
Spied! Nissan GT-R V-spec: more power for 'Godzilla' - drive.com.au


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Sweet Fancy Moses!!!

That can't be true can it?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Think I just had a sex-wee :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I dont believe that


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

...


----------



## thb_da_one (Nov 30, 2007)

I've read somewhere that an engineer from Nissan has said that the V-Spec will be capable of lapping the ring in 18secs less than the standard GT-R. i.e. 7'20". That'd be amazing!


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

it will be intresting to find out what the engine diffrences are

and if the standard engines be tuned to produce the same horsepower


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

510 kilowatts = 683.921266 hp

thats a down right lie. dont spread this false information! please dont. the tranny can only handle aproxamtly 85-90kgm max.
thats about 1.1bar of boost.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

...and if this turns out to be true, the Spec-V will be likely to cost £70-80k.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

If it does have 690 bhp then I'd certainly want one ahead of the stock GTR without question. If its going to be about 30-50% more expensive than the stock GTR then I really want a little more than another 50bhp, a moderate diet and some ceramic rotors. 690bhp would be very impressive indeed. a 50bhp bump can be had on the standard car for relatively little money.


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

:chuckle: I love this site! The standard car has 480bhp some say 507bhp and people still want more power :smokin: 

Only on the GTROC


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

trondhla said:


> According to autralian Drive, the Spec-V will have no less than 690 horses to play with. No wonder it can lap the Nürburgring in 7'25 or so.
> Spied! Nissan GT-R V-spec: more power for 'Godzilla' - drive.com.au


:blahblah: :blahblah: none of the above is correct


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Armed English said:


> :chuckle: I love this site! The standard car has 480bhp some say 507bhp and people still want more power :smokin:
> 
> Only on the GTROC


so true:smokin:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

i hope autoblog doesnt put this on the front page.
THIS IS NOT TRUE!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

why is 690bhp impossible? scores of people here have cars that easily make that much power from 2.6 liters, the R35 has 3.8 liters. The Z-tune comfortably made over 600bhp from 2.8 liters before being detuned for emissions reasons.

I buy it. I **WILL** buy it! Sweet Jesus, dreams can come true - the R35 has exceeded expectations as it is. 690bhp. Mother of God!

In any event, there's no doubt that a 690bhp VR38DETT can easily be made. Easily. It's just a question of whether Nissan would actually put it into production, and warranty/emissions issues can shut that down quickly. But the engine itself making that power, easy. I have no doubt tuners will be able to extract that kind of power from normal R35s with some basic mods - nothing we haven't seen on the RB26, which is an engine design over twenty years old.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Yeah sounds like a bunch of speculative horseshit to me.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> why is 690bhp impossible? scores of people here have cars that easily make that much power from 2.6 liters, the R35 has 3.8 liters. The Z-tune comfortably made over 600bhp from 2.8 liters before being detuned for emissions reasons.
> 
> I buy it. I **WILL** buy it! Sweet Jesus, dreams can come true - the R35 has exceeded expectations as it is. 690bhp. Mother of God!
> 
> In any event, there's no doubt that a 690bhp VR38DETT can easily be made. Easily. It's just a question of whether Nissan would actually put it into production, and warranty/emissions issues can shut that down quickly. But the engine itself making that power, easy. I have no doubt tuners will be able to extract that kind of power from normal R35s with some basic mods - nothing we haven't seen on the RB26, which is an engine design over twenty years old.


hrm... you need to read more about the VR38DETT.
its not impossible, your right. it can be done, but at what costs? it wouldnt be road legal thats for sure, and how about the plasma coating? that would probably wear off rather fast with that much hp. plus you have the transmission that can only handle so much ft/lbs of torque before you need to add additional cooling and then they still have a limit. 

i think changing the gearing and adding in a bit more hp is going to be key for even better performance in future version, tho the gearing is perfect for the race track with short straits, or the likes of the ring.

the only thing this car really needs is less weight imoh, ie spec-v which will reduce it while being comfortable to ride in view wise (the suspention will be to harsh imho for a daily driver - unless they still use adjustable suspention with a tighter race setup).


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

mindlessoath said:


> hrm... you need to read more about the VR38DETT.
> its not impossible, your right. it can be done, but at what costs? it wouldnt be road legal thats for sure, and how about the plasma coating? that would probably wear off rather fast with that much hp. plus you have the transmission that can only handle so much ft/lbs of torque before you need to add additional cooling and then they still have a limit.
> 
> i think changing the gearing and adding in a bit more hp is going to be key for even better performance in future version, tho the gearing is perfect for the race track with short straits, or the likes of the ring.
> ...


yes this is pretty accurate.

With 50-100kg shaved, another 50BHP and some more vocal exhaust noises - this will be perfect. Having said that, I've always said I'd love to have a 35 with 700BHP - it would be insane.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

technically speaking, it could be a huge engineering challenge - frankly, I'm too immersed emotionally in the RB26 to have paid much attention to the bits and pieces of the VR38.

But I'll also say that the first time someone told me a Jap 2.6 liter could make 800bhp, I told him straight out that he was full of shit and read too many "import tuner" mags. Boy, was I ever wrong!

700bhp in an RB26 is a quick experience, but with the VR38, one can only imagine it as neck-wrenching from the get-go.

I think there's no doubt that the engineers working on the R35 are BIG dreamers, and you can imagine the scuttlebutt at work, scheming of big power out of their baby and finding ways to get that power. Surely, if anyone could do it, they can.

But you're absolutely right - automotive engineers have always had their nemesis...the bean counters, the marketing and sales departments, and other pure businessmen who like to throw ice-cold water into the faces of starry-eyed engineers.

However, I wouldn't be surprised in the least if a 690bhp Spec-V exists, or if that's the actual power of the test mule.


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> why is 690bhp impossible? scores of people here have cars that easily make that much power from 2.6 liters, the R35 has 3.8 liters. The Z-tune comfortably made over 600bhp from 2.8 liters before being detuned for emissions reasons.
> 
> I buy it. I **WILL** buy it! Sweet Jesus, dreams can come true - the R35 has exceeded expectations as it is. 690bhp. Mother of God!
> 
> In any event, there's no doubt that a 690bhp VR38DETT can easily be made. Easily. It's just a question of whether Nissan would actually put it into production, and warranty/emissions issues can shut that down quickly. But the engine itself making that power, easy. I have no doubt tuners will be able to extract that kind of power from normal R35s with some basic mods - nothing we haven't seen on the RB26, which is an engine design over twenty years old.


I'm not saying 690hp is impossible, I am saying I know for a fact the Spec-V has less than 690hp.:smokin:


----------



## aikon (Mar 12, 2008)

professor matt said:


> it will be intresting to find out what the engine diffrences are


perhaps instead of having the plasma spray treatment, they'll spray it with uranium just so that the fuel burns hotter and expands faster.... hence more power!!!  the original Godzilla fiction was a result of radiation, it only makes sense for the R35 beast to be the same to live up to the name!


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

That would create a whole new meaning of "detonation." lol


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

the plasma coating issue is so overstated. People think it will wear off at the drop of a hat, and when/if it does, then somehow the whole engine must be replaced. 

give me a break.


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Whoa..those numbers seem a little far fetched


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

That must be a typing mistake. I think they mean 510bhp. 510bhp would make it the strongest mass- production car worldwide.
To me it sounds like fishing for interest.
The std R35 is great, if they can improve handling and engine power, fine. But that rumor would make it a car in a totally different rival car range. hence bollox


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

Todays edition of Autoexpress (which admittedly is hardly a petrolheads bible) has an article on the V-spec and states:
...the engine is tuned to deliver 550bhp - a 77bhp increase over the standard car. It also benefits from the liberal use of carbon fibre to reduce weight, and a larger spoiler at the rear for added downforce....
...expect the v-spec model to carry a £75,000 price tag...


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

bonzelite said:


> the plasma coating issue is so overstated. People think it will wear off at the drop of a hat, and when/if it does, then somehow the whole engine must be replaced.
> 
> give me a break.


im not saying it will delete at the drop of a dime. it just wont last as long.


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

paulc said:


> Todays edition of Autoexpress (which admittedly is hardly a petrolheads bible) has an article on the V-spec and states:
> ...the engine is tuned to deliver 550bhp - a 77bhp increase over the standard car. It also benefits from the liberal use of carbon fibre to reduce weight, and a larger spoiler at the rear for added downforce....
> ...expect the v-spec model to carry a £75,000 price tag...


That sounds more like it....


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

mindlessoath said:


> im not saying it will delete at the drop of a dime. it just wont last as long.


ok, I can even buy that, but if it won't last long, then it was engineered this way ---and when it does go away.... then the entire engine is not going to fail. More than likely nothing will happen. 

The coating is more than likely not even needed for the car to function. It's a good bonus, but it's not necessary. 

You will more than likely never even know it's gone during the life of the car under normal use.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

510 hp becomes 510 KW. 150 lbs becomes 150kg. Different standards kicking peoples behinds.

150 lbs lighter at around 3700 , and 510 rated hp. The car will be quick.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

tyndago said:


> 510 hp becomes 510 KW. 150 lbs becomes 150kg. Different standards kicking peoples behinds.
> 
> 150 lbs lighter at around 3700 , and 510 rated hp. The car will be quick.


Exactly like the man said....


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I'd need a figure of 690bhp to be confirmed somewhere other than 'Butthead's Corner'. That would require around 1.3 bar and doesn't seem remotely likely.


----------



## -Ad- (Oct 28, 2006)

mindlessoath said:


> im not saying it will delete at the drop of a dime. it just wont last as long.


Don't worry about the plasma coating, it won't be removed in any hurry.

Have to say I would love to see some proper vids of this car, should be an awesome buy 2nd hand in about 6 years time when i can afford one


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

-Ad- said:


> Don't worry about the plasma coating, it won't be removed in any hurry.


Thats not what I heard.


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

bonzelite said:


> The coating is more than likely not even needed for the car to function. It's a good bonus, but it's not necessary.
> 
> You will more than likely never even know it's gone during the life of the car under normal use.


Have wondered about this coating and now that we're discussing it I suspect it aids in the running in period rather than the overall lifetime of the vehicle. Its function is to reduce friction, but given the environment it is in, with the continual contact of the piston rings on it I would suspect there will be little or none of it left by 20k miles.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

If the .00001mm plasma coating is so fragile and tenuous and delicate, and wears off "soon," and if the consequences of this are dire engine failure of some type, then Nissan is a total idiot. 


I've never heard of such huge importance to mechanical integrity and safety of an engine as is being credited a .00000001mm thick temporary bore coating on the GT-R. 

I call BS on all of it.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Unless things have changed drastically at Nissan I dont believe the Spec-V will be anywhere near 690 HP. In the past the Spec cars have been nothing more than a quicker computer, different suspension and a badge (NuR's excluded) For Nissan to add 200+ HP is not gonna happen...if they add 50 that would be a huge step!


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

car has already proven itself.

I don't need more power. I need less weight so I can save gas $$ instead of having to spend more gas money for power I won't use.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

psd1 said:


> Unless things have changed drastically at Nissan I dont believe the Spec-V will be anywhere near 690 HP. In the past the Spec cars have been nothing more than a quicker computer, different suspension and a badge (NuR's excluded) For Nissan to add 200+ HP is not gonna happen...if they add 50 that would be a huge step!


Agreed. Maybe a little more power, less weight and upgraded suspension and brakes is 'all' that it will be. That will be enough!


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

> I don't need more power. I need less weight so I can save gas $$


Do what, you want less weight so you can save gas ???  

Surely the main reason anyone would want less weight is much better handling, acceleration, braking etc as well as usually a better feel with such a heavy car........


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes...but above all that ....gas money is important!! :chairshot


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

WTF ....... how old are you ? 

You're in the wrong place mate if you're even remotely worried about gas money.......


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

canman said:


> WTF ....... how old are you ?
> 
> You're in the wrong place mate if you're even remotely worried about gas money.......


I disagree, it's a consideration for many now.


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

Howsie said:


> I disagree, it's a consideration for many now.


Remember gas is >$9 a gallon in this country, and rising fast.


----------



## -Ad- (Oct 28, 2006)

bonzelite said:


> If the .00001mm plasma coating is so fragile and tenuous and delicate, and wears off "soon," and if the consequences of this are dire engine failure of some type, then Nissan is a total idiot.
> 
> 
> I've never heard of such huge importance to mechanical integrity and safety of an engine as is being credited a .00000001mm thick temporary bore coating on the GT-R.
> ...


10um coating isn't particularly thick in terms of a coating and my worry would be highly tuned cars increasing the wear rate of the coating, possibly leading to adhesive failure. Adhesion force of about 50MPa isn't too shabby, but the good thing about the process is that the high speed of sprayed particles will put the surface of the substrate in compression, reducing tesnile stresses, thus increasing the adhesion. Not sure how Nissan apply the plasma coatings, but I hope they do so in a vacuum, as it'l be of higher quality with no oxide inclusion present in the structure.

One great thing though about plasma coatings is their low porosity, so they are more uniform, and their ability to reduce friction by over 20%, possibly a lot more. But I hope the nissan engineers did a lot of testing on the coating, and designed it in so they would last a long time even with more power taken from a tuned engine, as replacing the plasma coating would not be possible, you would need a new block with a fresh coating. God I hope they have done this properly !

Check out this article on plasma coating of performance engines:

http://www.iom3.org/divisions/automotive/lwv6/ses3pres2.pdf

edit: Just thought I would say that plasma srayed thermal barrier coatings (TBCs) are used in the aero engines in the hottest parts after the compressor in the combustion area, with temperatures getting up over 1500 degrees Celcius. Plus with a high wear resistance they are the perfect choice for cylinder bores.


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

-Ad- said:


> 10um coating isn't particularly thick in terms of a coating and my worry would be highly tuned cars increasing the wear rate of the coating, possibly leading to adhesive failure. Adhesion force of about 50MPa isn't too shabby, but the good thing about the process is that the high speed of sprayed particles will put the surface of the substrate in compression, reducing tesnile stresses, thus increasing the adhesion. Not sure how Nissan apply the plasma coatings, but I hope they do so in a vacuum, as it'l be of higher quality with no oxide inclusion present in the structure.
> 
> One great thing though about plasma coatings is their low porosity, so they are more uniform, and their ability to reduce friction by over 20%, possibly a lot more. But I hope the nissan engineers did a lot of testing on the coating, and designed it in so they would last a long time even with more power taken from a tuned engine, as replacing the plasma coating would not be possible, you would need a new block with a fresh coating. God I hope they have done this properly !
> 
> ...


Excellent insight and excellent article, certainly put my mind at rest.

Nissan will inspect the test mule Spec-Vs for engine wear and tear in the real world after raking it on the ring and various other places (somewhere really hot - for example death valley - and somewhere really cold).

They will have tested the engine to destruction so they will know its limitations.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

sleepyfox said:


> Remember gas is >$9 a gallon in this country, and rising fast.



eh?


----------



## -Ad- (Oct 28, 2006)

SmeeAgain said:


> Excellent insight and excellent article, certainly put my mind at rest.
> 
> Nissan will inspect the test mule Spec-Vs for engine wear and tear in the real world after raking it on the ring and various other places (somewhere really hot - for example death valley - and somewhere really cold).
> 
> They will have tested the engine to destruction so they will know its limitations.


Cheers, it's good to know that higher education works........... sometimes :wavey: 

The Nissan engineers seem like some of the best in the world, just by going on the evidence of the new GTR, and I think that they will have incorporated a nice big safety factor into the coatings. Engineering normally goes for about x2 factor, but of course it varies all over the shop depending on industries and companies.

You hardcore skyline fanatics are much better at routing out info than I am, so I know where to wait for it.

Soo excited about this car, and need to find out more info and get some videos infront of my eyes. Patience isn't one of my virtues :runaway:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

It's the accountants that usually **** it up!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Did the RB26 have plasma coating? Damn, it's a wonder they lasted.

Near +200bhp is too big a jump for a V-Spec. Later on Nissan are going to want to do more powerful Z-tunes and the like. If a V-Spec had 690bhp, they wouldn't have much left to play with.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

because the walls were so thin they used plasma coating. R33_GTS-t you remember going back and forth with wink on the VR38, right. does no one remember?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Given that it's a completely different block to the VQ35, why would they have developed it with such thin walls? The weight saving can't have been that great.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Given that it's a completely different block to the VQ35, why would they have developed it with such thin walls? The weight saving can't have been that great.


Exactly. Although it does have exactly the same bore size, and probably bore spacing as the VQ35. Closed deck block making it stronger. 

I don't buy the thin wall argument.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

So are we saying that it's just a closed-deck VQ35? That's different to what people originally said.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

R33_GTS-t said:


> So are we saying that it's just a closed-deck VQ35? That's different to what people originally said.


Again, its the marketing guys getting a hold of something and running with it.

If you are selling a Z for $35k, and a GT-R for $70k, you want to make sure they are as different "on paper" as possible.

Many of the key dimensions are the same as the VQ35/VQ37 engine. I wonder why that might be ? I wonder why they would share many key dimensions and perhaps- parts. 

If you are Nissan PR you tell people its a completely different engine. To most people, the buyers, they listen and take that as gosphel. Those of us that dig a little deeper, know the truth.


----------



## EvilChap (Jan 3, 2008)

If you're right... the 350Z could be getting a proper heart in the not too distant I from some people I imagine...

People have been shocked by just how good the GTR is, I wouldn't count against Nissan doing some crazy high power version, but time will tell. The press V-Spec maybe will be 690?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

EvilChap said:


> If you're right... the 350Z could be getting a proper heart in the not too distant I from some people I imagine...against Nissan doing some crazy high power version, but time will tell. The press V-Spec maybe will be 690?


370Z is coming up soon. Have you seen or heard of the VQ37VHR thats in the G37 coupe ?

2009 Nissan GT-R

"51 more rear wheel horsepower for the 2008 G37 coupe over the 2007 G35 coupe. Thats a lot of power. Thats 5 mph in the quarter mile. It also has about 20 more lb-ft of torque 500 rpms sooner. 287 rwhp @ 7300 rpm , 236 lb-ft @4400 rpms."

They don't need to make a closed deck NA engine, so its not likely that they will.


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

> the tranny can only handle aproxamtly 85-90kgm max.


and that what explains the big difference in the price!
Considering the add carbon fiber trimmings…


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

tyndago said:


> 370Z is coming up soon. Have you seen or heard of the VQ37VHR thats in the G37 coupe ?
> 
> 2009 Nissan GT-R
> 
> "51 more rear wheel horsepower for the 2008 G37 coupe over the 2007 G35 coupe. Thats a lot of power. Thats 5 mph in the quarter mile. It also has about 20 more lb-ft of torque 500 rpms sooner. 287 rwhp @ 7300 rpm , 236 lb-ft @4400 rpms."


So are Nissan about to make a 350Z/370Z that will wipe the floor with Caymens, 130is and Sti's :smokin: I Guess that will mean a new world order and a new Era. The end of the 80's Italian and German domination  And perceived ideas that they are superior? 

What will 287rwhp convert to at best guess?


----------

